# Outstanding and fascinating musical analysis



## Capability Brown (Feb 14, 2021)

I would like to recommend the work of Richard Atkinson on YouTube. His work involves visual analysis of musical masterpieces by means of colours to highlight particular themes in the score and adding informative and interesting commentary. Try one of the videos even if you feel they’re not for you and I guarantee you’ll be hooked.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I follow him on youtube. I discovered his work looking for videos that explained the Beethoven symphonies. His are amazing.


----------



## LAS (Dec 12, 2014)

*Jeremy Denk*

I would recommend any of Jeremy Denk's CD liners or concert piece intros.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Many years ago, the engineers at the radio station I worked for were revamping the amp that fed air product into the studio -- so they fed the signal through an oscilloscope set up behind the board. The prettiest piece of music I ever watched was the Mozart Clarinet Concerto.


----------



## LAS (Dec 12, 2014)

Capability Brown said:


> I would like to recommend the work of Richard Atkinson on YouTube.


I'm so glad you posted this! He's great!!

Thanks again,
LAS


----------

